# 11/22/20 LFTS



## Badfishmi

Rise and shine to the deer woods I go.


----------



## dinoday

Just grabbed some coffee and I'm heading out the door.
Going to an oak ridge that overlooks bedding.
Good luck out there!


----------



## Namrock

Picking up my 13 yr old nephew in 30 minutes & hunting the tree farm in Jackson today. Poor bastard wanted to hunt with me. I'm not as easy going as his Dad or grandpa when it comes to sitting still & keeping quiet, he may regret his choice. Gonna be a wet one Shoot it straight & be safe out there.


----------



## iceman1964

Snowing here !


----------



## jstfish48162

Debating 
Debating 
Might sit the morning out and hit the Monroe County Private Land woods in the afternoon.
Got 1 hanging in the garage and 1 in the freezer.
No need to get wet.
Good luck to all that make it out.
Be safe and SHOOT STRAIGHT!!!!


----------



## jstfish48162

iceman1964 said:


> Snowing here !


That’s what I was hoping to see this morning here in Monroe.
Good luck iceman1964 and all that make it out.


----------



## old graybeard

Looks like snow coming down right now and changing to rain then back to snow. Guess I'm headed for a blind this morning. Good luck all!


----------



## wildcoy73

Good luck guys after being up for a total 28 hours, and drawing a deer 2miles. I will be going to take a nap as soon as I get off work this morning.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martian

I seen 3 doe yesterday, but one very nice cruizing buck. I kept calling and he marched back and forth for 20-25 minutes.. I kept thinking I put my decoy away too soon. she will be out today I am on private and don't use them in gun season for obvious reasons. good luck to all


----------



## bowhunter426

Rain Rain go away come again on another day that I am not hunting. Should be oversoon. Waiting in the truck for it to pass


----------



## toppm

Good luck everyone. Headed out in Kent County. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

toppm said:


> Good luck everyone. Headed out in Kent County.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Where at in kent?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5

Skunked last night but today’s a new day. Cold and clear here in GT County. Headed out now and hopefully next post is me reporting shots fired. Good luck this morning.


----------



## Big Tuna

Sitting right behind the house overlooking my foodplots with a pond behind me. Sat there last night and seen close to twenty. Let this one walk again. He's got four on his left but you really got to look. Good luck, shoot straight , stay safe and stay dry.


----------



## John Hine

Go get em gents! Good luck to all!!


----------



## MoreHuntingPls

Headed out behind the house in Livingston for the first shotgun hunt if the year. Hopefully it’s all snow. Will wait until 630 to walk out to give it more time. Plus don’t want to sit too long in the rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## peacemaker68

Headed on a little public land boat adventure with some buddies today. If I don’t end up with wet feet it will be a success! Looks to be a great weather day!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite

My son and I are in a tree in SE ohio for the youth hunt. We didn't see a deer yesterday but we are at it again. Godd luck everyone!


----------



## TheSteelDeal

Good luck be safe!! Pescadero today is your day to see a deer. Hold on tight!!


----------



## Whopper 24

Couple inches of snow on the ground... have to go check out how they react to this! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Team Camo

SE Sanilac... Nephew finally listened to me and lowered his standards way down. This would have been year three without him taking a deer off the property . Plenty of opportunities just not what he's looking for likes them wall hangers for sure. This morning was his last hunt then has to head home. He did say he almost let this one have a pass also to see if anything was behind it... Decided to drop it and at least take home some deer this year. 
450 not even a 20 yard shot dropped in tracks


----------



## Sam22

My buddy who is only 300 yards away just shot a nice buck!

I have seen one doe and two spikes....was going to shoot the doe but she spooked. 

Great morning!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Horseshoe

8 antlerless and a young 8 point so far. Pretty steady rain falling now.


----------



## Macs13

Carpenter Bill said:


> Get him ogb,I may have to go on doe patrol now that buck I shot had a brain infection and can't eat the meat. Just my luck. Lol


I wonder if the DNR would afford you another antlered tag if your butcher, or was it taxidermist, turns the body over to them for whatever kind of testing/affirmation that they would need. I'm sure you've thought of your options but I thought I'd ask 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigmayer

Might have to call it here shortly. Back to reality. It’s been real, it’s been fun, but it ain’t been real fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Doghouse 5

bowhunter426 said:


> Deerc are on edge. Had a doe come in to about 100 yards blowing every step she took. No shot opportunity to silence her
> 
> View attachment 606453
> View from the stand


426 , you always seem too have nice or unique rifles!!!
I like !!


----------



## Doghouse 5

Macs13 said:


> I wonder if the DNR would afford you another antlered tag if your butcher, or was it taxidermist, turns the body over to them for whatever kind of testing/affirmation that they would need. I'm sure you've thought of your options but I thought I'd ask
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is a very good point !!!!


----------



## retired dundo

Team Camo said:


> SE Sanilac... Nephew finally listened to me and lowered his standards way down. This would have been year three without him taking a deer off the property . Plenty of opportunities just not what he's looking for likes them wall hangers for sure. This morning was his last hunt then has to head home. He did say he almost let this one have a pass also to see if anything was behind it... Decided to drop it and at least take home some deer this year.
> 450 not even a 20 yard shot dropped in tracks
> View attachment 606479


Congrats to him


----------



## CDN1

SMITTY1233 said:


> Lots of movement but I wont get board after yesterday’s recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


vote for post of the year lmao. I am constantly picking burrs too!


----------



## Hoytman5




----------



## Doghouse 5

Team Camo said:


> SE Sanilac... Nephew finally listened to me and lowered his standards way down. This would have been year three without him taking a deer off the property . Plenty of opportunities just not what he's looking for likes them wall hangers for sure. This morning was his last hunt then has to head home. He did say he almost let this one have a pass also to see if anything was behind it... Decided to drop it and at least take home some deer this year.
> 450 not even a 20 yard shot dropped in tracks
> View attachment 606479


Congratulations to your nephew..


----------



## anagranite

Wife had the second buck of the day visit the scrape. She wants the first one to come back. 

I'm sitting with my son and we had a decent 8pt come in but he never got a shot. The buck caught wind of us or something.


----------



## Carpenter Bill

Gonna call tomorrow morning, I don't have to much faith in our dnr but worth a try. Even with a new tag it could take days to see another buck with 4 pts on one side. So bummed I hunted my butt off for 13 days in a row to get a buck. Don't have the time to go for another long hunt. 


Macs13 said:


> I wonder if the DNR would afford you another antlered tag if your butcher, or was it taxidermist, turns the body over to them for whatever kind of testing/affirmation that they would need. I'm sure you've thought of your options but I thought I'd ask
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wiretime

I mercy killed a sick buck last year and the DNR gave me an antlerless tag to replace the meat only. I tried to talk them into a buck tag but they wouldn't budge.


Macs13 said:


> I wonder if the DNR would afford you another antlered tag if your butcher, or was it taxidermist, turns the body over to them for whatever kind of testing/affirmation that they would need. I'm sure you've thought of your options but I thought I'd ask
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Horseshoe

Few more antlerless and turkeys.


----------



## bigbucks160

Going to head in shortly. Going home for my daughters B-day dinner. I’ll check in on forum tonight. Probably be back Tuesday or Wednesday to hunt. Good luck, beautiful snowy day in Calhoun co.


----------



## Botiz

Deer moving like crazy on my side too.


----------



## TheSteelDeal

anagranite said:


> View attachment 606499
> 
> 
> Wife had the second buck of the day visit the scrape. She wants the first one to come back.
> 
> I'm sitting with my son and we had a decent 8pt come in but he never got a shot. The buck caught wind of us or something.


First buck and now this buck it’s like a QDMA poster in reverse...


----------



## Former grunt

Took the morning off, gonna head out early this afternoon and hunt and grab yesterday's doe from buddies camp and go hang it at my other buddies barn.


----------



## ryan-b

Hoytman5 said:


> View attachment 606501


Let me guess your buddies shell casing?


----------



## 1morebite

Back in, northern Montcalm.
Sure I s quiet!
Good luck!


----------



## Fool'em

Got back home from this mornings hunt. 
Haven’t seen a deer yet. I am just not feeling it yet this season. I might have to start getting serious here pretty soon

getting ready to head out for the afternoon with my daughter and her friend. 
Maybe they can fill some tags so I can gut and drag.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Hoytman5 said:


> Couple firsts for me this morning.
> 1.-shot a doe (shot a doe w/Muzzy once)
> 2.-used a gun
> 
> Got this 30-30 for Christmas in ‘84 and shot my one and only buck with it opening morning in ‘85. I hunted with gun until I was bit by the archery bug my senior year of ‘90. All bucks since then with bow. Fast forward to 2020 and I haven’t shot a deer yet so I thought why not make this year crazier than it already is and try to kill a doe with my gun! I saw 16 deer this morning with one buck chasing at about 7:30. Was quiet for a bit once they all headed into the bedding. At about 9:10 6 doe come out of the orchard, all looking behind them, so now do I wait and see what’s following g or shoot? I decide to wait a bit because the trail they were on was going to actually present me with a better shot so I waited as long as I could but then I had to quickly make a decision as they were going to enter the tall grass and cattails soon. The biggest doe gave me a perfect broadside shot and I took the shot. I knew I hit her good from the mile kick she did and I was able to watch her go down right next to the tractor road! What a beautiful morning it was and I’m grateful to be filling my freezer again. Who knew shooting doe could be so fun! Now it’s time to get the Hoyt back out.
> View attachment 606527


She looks like a big one, always a good time filling the freezer !
Flight


----------



## CDN1

retired dundo said:


> All my life usually was lucky if got one chance at a buck.So hardly ever passed on that one chance so I got some small bucks but was happy to get one.Never had great property to hunt.But was completely happy.Now my friend hunted on 300 acres his causin least.They would let me go in December with them just for does.It was nothing to see fifty does and up to a dozen buck.My friend shot lot of big bucks but he said my were just as much a trophy because where I hunt and work I put in


Your friend is a wise person. Any deer is a trophy if you've put in effort. Some of us are blessed with better opportunities due to geography, land access, time available etc.. but if you have hunted hard and were able to take a deer congrats you participated and had a hunting experience that you will likely always remember.
It's the hunt that makes the hunt. The anticipation of the day, the climb into your stand, the sunrise, the shot fired, the blood trail, the drag out etc... we all want to shoot a big buck but if you want to enjoy hunting make it about your hunt not what you killed. You will be a happier person.


----------



## bombcast

haven't hunted in several days. Activity is noticeably down the past 3-4 days, going by the cams. Gonna sit this evening though. Weird, been waffling back and forth the past week about killing another. Most days it's easier to pass for some reason. The experience killing the 10 pt on Nov 12th was so damn exhilarating that everything else seems like a hassle. Hard to put in words exactly.


----------



## old graybeard

CDN1 said:


> Your friend is a wise person. Any deer is a trophy if you've put in effort. Some of us are blessed with better opportunities due to geography, land access, time available etc.. but if you have hunted hard and were able to take a deer congrats you participated and had a hunting experience that you will likely always remember.
> It's the hunt that makes the hunt. The anticipation of the day, the climb into your stand, the sunrise, the shot fired, the blood trail, the drag out etc... we all want to shoot a big buck but if you want to enjoy hunting make it about your hunt not what you killed. You will be a happier person.


Well said! We see eye to eye on this.


----------



## Swampdog467

SMITTY1233 said:


> I wont lose to much sleep over what you think of what we do here. Having said that I could have taken some hailmarys and possibly shot him up more. The deer taken yesterday had broken leg because of that he got shot otherwise probably gets a pass. Didn’t include that in story cause does it really matter? Go back look at pictures if you don’t believe me. I dont take kindly to being judged on hunting ethics in open public forum especially. You do you I’ll do me. Happy hunting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really didn't mean any offense, guess I just would have offered more info on why I did or didn't try to finish an obviously wounded deer if I bothered mentioning I saw one. Because there are plenty of people who will question ethics on any forum. If you didn't have a shot you were confident in taking on him that's fine, hopefully he offers a good shot to someone soon. If not, oh well, likely will be coyote food. It is a revolving resource after all. 
The post just didn't read well to me, glad you didn't try to make a questionable shot. Thanks for providing the additional details.
Happy hunting to you as well. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CDN1

old graybeard said:


> Well said! We see eye to eye on this.


Cheers OGB I see your posts here everyday. You truly seem to love the hunt for the hunt.
Good luck out there.


----------



## Scottygvsu

On doe patrol this evening to finish off the meat shopping. I’d rather do a couple at once and be done with it.
Back when thinks were normal, my girls would head downstate for Black Friday and I could cut deer in the kitchen 
This year, I’ll be relegated to the barn.


----------



## Waif

Scottygvsu said:


> On doe patrol this evening to finish off the meat shopping. I’d rather do a couple at once and be done with it.
> Back when thinks were normal, my girls would head downstate for Black Friday and I could cut deer in the kitchen
> This year, I’ll be relegated to the barn.


That's better than the tailgate and I....


----------



## SMITTY1233

Scottygvsu said:


> On doe patrol this evening to finish off the meat shopping. I’d rather do a couple at once and be done with it.
> Back when thinks were normal, my girls would head downstate for Black Friday and I could cut deer in the kitchen
> This year, I’ll be relegated to the barn.


Nice buck congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ieatshrooms

wildcoy73 said:


> A day late yesterday doe.
> View attachment 606643
> View attachment 606645
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats. Also thanks for making me feel better about my messy pole barn. :lol:


----------



## Fisherman6

Sat down at 1:30, just got through the thread. Great job on the deer so far today. Hoping a shooter makes an appearance tonight. Benzie county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73

Ieatshrooms said:


> Congrats. Also thanks for making me feel better about my messy pole barn.


Lol some where in that mess is a classic couger my buddy needs to get back into shape. 
Always amazes me what I can find in his garage.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize

half mile walk back to good spot. Buddy wounded two bucks here this week. Unbelievable.... maybe I’ll see one come back out with his leg in a cast.


----------



## vsmorgantown

sniper said:


> Velvet 7 pointer. One of those Bruce Jenner bucks! Not really though he was following 14 does.
> View attachment 606619
> View attachment 606621
> View attachment 606623
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thats fantastic Snipe! Great pictures love the snow send some down here. I always wanted to shoot a velvet buck. Congrats!


----------



## TheSteelDeal

wildcoy73 said:


> Lol some where in that mess is a classic couger my buddy needs to get back into shape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Bring on the wife jokes...


----------



## vsmorgantown

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 606617
> 
> Once the frost melted I decided to take a walk around the river bottom. The SE wind was perfect for a route I’ve taken many times. I bumped this guy out of a honeysuckle tangle and killed him as soon as he hit the fallow field.
> I’ve only killed 2 bucks still hunting but have tried multiple times a season since my early 20’s.
> I’m not good at it, impatient and loud, but even a blind squirrel they say.


Nice job on a beautiful buck and I’m like you as far as still hunting goes, I’m way too impatient. Congrats!


----------



## mofo

Another crazy morning, well my brother asked to come hunt I put him in a pop up blind I set up for opener weather, at 830 I spot a buck in the woods down wind from my brother the buck was heading to him so I texted him and told him to look to the East and couple minutes later he shot this guy unreal year on the farm good job to all successful hunters 3 nice 8pts taken this year.


----------



## Groundsize

sniper said:


> Velvet 7 pointer. One of those Bruce Jenner bucks! Not really though he was following 14 does.
> View attachment 606619
> View attachment 606621
> View attachment 606623
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Did you check for lady parts?


----------



## old graybeard

FREEPOP said:


> Many times, when the pressure is on, deer spend a good majority of time where they haven't been and shouldn't be.


EXACTLY!


----------



## TheSteelDeal

bowhunter426 said:


> Park your truck somewhere that isn't in the safety zone


Haha haha.....DUH. 

Your:Welcome:


----------



## huntnfish2

Boardman Brookies said:


> Take some doe before they get hit by a car. Those fields around Meijer, Bunker Hill area are just stacked with deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


You are probably right about taking some does. I see them every day. Have just been waiting on a good buck. Usually take a doe in muzzleloader but guess there is no reason not to take one now. Still seems like the buck to doe ratio is outta whack in my area. Way more does than bucks. Wonder if it has anything to do with lack of food crops like they have in Southern Michigan?


----------



## vsmorgantown

Fool'em said:


> Coyote
> Waited until dark to check it out. Fur looks decent.
> Exit side has a hole that will need repair but shouldn’t be too bad.
> daughter saw a buck tonight but couldn’t get a good shot. I’m happy she is patient and only takes a good shot. I don’t want to spend all night looking for a deer.
> View attachment 606829


Nice job on the fawn killer. And of course your daughter is patient and only takes good shots, you taught her well.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Biggbear said:


> Pretty sure he was just giving you a "for instance" not making a statement to be taken literally.
> 
> I disagree with all these advice posts. You don't want to hear any of the advice or offers of a place to hunt. There are deer out there to be had. Whether or not you want to go after them is up to you. You've hit a crossroads. If you don't want to try, then by all means quit. Just don't blame it on the deer.


Blame it on the covid!


----------



## crossneyes

I believe my large more dominant bucks are still with does. I have several small bucks now running together. 
These boys are more visible than a nice doe right now!


----------



## Trap Star

My buddy just sent this from the YUUPEE


----------



## sparky18181

Am


Trap Star said:


> My buddy just sent this from the YUUPEE
> View attachment 606849


Tell him to stop taking pictures of my property.


----------



## sparky18181

pescadero said:


> I'e changed plenty - way more scouting, cams, preparing and placing blinds ahead of the seasn.
> 
> 
> 
> Cost-benefit.
> 
> You can change the costs, or the benefits to balance that equation.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't. It's BS.
> 
> I know too many people, hunting in privileged situations, that are consistent because of birthright as opposed to any luck they've made.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be fine for you, but it isn't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard not to when you watch folks have 10x the success, with 1/10th the effort - because of location and money (or family money).


I don’t know much about your location but could it be possible that the land surrounding your is being baited heavily illegally and could be why your lack of sightings. I ve heard this before


----------



## fowl

No way. There’s no deer up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73

pescadero said:


> Nah - whether or not their worth the EFFORT is the question.
> 
> I do this for fun. A good time. I'm not obsessed. I have other hobbies. Deer hunting doesn't define me, it's just a thing I do.
> 
> It's a cost-benefit question. I'm willing to put in a certain amount of effort for a certain amount of results, and that effort is not infinite at zero results.
> 
> I've tried... but at some point, I'm going to quit trying harder and find more useful and enjoyable uses for my energy than banging my head against a brick wall.
> 
> If it's going to take more than ~100 hours a year of scouting and prep, just to hope to see a deer a day - I'll find other things to do.


I will say threw the years you can do all the scouting and planning you want, but if your mind is not in a positive vibe. You will not be a successful hunter. 
Sounds as if you have no faith in your ability, and start your hunts with a negative vibe.
Many have gave good advice and you have not taken any of it..
At times I believe many feel you want someone to put you in a high fence 5acre area with 100 deer inside it.
As I stated earlier I have had my worse season in years, very little deer sightings.
But I had the faith that I had done my planning correctly and every tree had a deer just out of sight. It finally paid off.
I think most hunters would be amazed at just how many deer pass by them and they never see them. I have watch deer walk by hunters all the time they don't see. I have taken deer after watching them walk within 30 yards of other hunters.
A good pair of binos has helped me with this. As I now see deer I would of missed just looking into the woods.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif

pescadero said:


> No, you don't. It's BS.
> 
> I know too many people, hunting in privileged situations, that are consistent because of birthright as opposed to any luck they've made.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be fine for you, but it isn't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard not to when you watch folks have 10x the success, with 1/10th the effort - because of location and money (or family money).


My birthright allowed me to make choices and decisions.
I knew at 14 that my own land was the answer to other hunters ,including hunting landowner attitudes.

My birthright allowed me to do forty years of manual labor. Just bad timing early on for a high wage without education. (Though in the early eighties , a degree was kryptonite to some employers. A strange time , but not an especially advantageous one for the privilaged working poor folks. A jittery time for many employers.)
Heck , even cleaning public toilets at one time. There's a privilege for ya.
My birthright allowed me to pay child support on multiple kids for...thirty some years.
My birthright taught me to budget according to my short and long term goals. Otherwise there would be no budget. And a loan was not an option. And savings? L.o.l..
I can still see that old bitch at Old Kent cutting up my bank card. She'd faint today to see how a bank treats me , but she's long dead and gone now ain't she...
Any idea how hard that was when a dollar a day was left after bills after everything was reigned in tight? 
When child supports ended I was rich. Easy to save what you have not been seeing in hand...

And.. My birthright allowed me to buy land deer can be hunted on.
My privilege's hunting my own little piece of land came from my own hands.(Outside of regulations anyways.)
By my choice. And frugal budgeting of modest resources for a long time.
And it has been worth it.
No one else made it possible . As with my finances since a teen.
Build on it , or flip it. It's value extends beyond hunting when I quit.

I sure pounded some public grounds though. And it was good incentive to keep saving.
But , I wanted a place to hunt closer to home than friends lands up North and out of state. And less congested than the local public.


----------



## bucknasty11208

pescadero said:


> Nah - whether or not their worth the EFFORT is the question.
> 
> I do this for fun. A good time. I'm not obsessed. I have other hobbies. Deer hunting doesn't define me, it's just a thing I do.
> 
> It's a cost-benefit question. I'm willing to put in a certain amount of effort for a certain amount of results, and that effort is not infinite at zero results.
> 
> I've tried... but at some point, I'm going to quit trying harder and find more useful and enjoyable uses for my energy than banging my head against a brick wall.
> 
> If it's going to take more than ~100 hours a year of scouting and prep, just to hope to see a deer a day - I'll find other things to do.


Is it possible you’ve scouted to much and bumped the deer out of your general area?
When the season ends and/or you have some snow on the ground go do some more scouting. Find and follow groups of tracks/runs to see where the deer are coming and going. Look around real good and ask yourself, “why are the deer using this area?” Is it a terrain feature that’s funneling them through an area? Is it the most direct route from bed to feed and visa versa? Take note of which ways the runs go and determine which winds are best for certain areas. Find bedding areas and find entry/exit routes. By the end of this season or mid January you should have 3-4 prospective stand locations figured out for next year. Set your cameras in late August and don’t check them until late October/early November to see what’s really using the areas.
Just some suggestions for you.
A little snow on the ground makes things a little easier to figure out.



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lil bluegill

pescadero said:


> As soon as someone can help me figure out where these overlooked places, that don't involve scuba gear to get through a swamp, access to private land, or something else I apparently can't figure out... I guess I'll be all set.


My buddy lives around that area. Had great bucks on camera a week before the opener. Then no pictures at all. Then had a picture of a bears face right in front of the camera on 11/9 and no other pictures. He’s hasn’t saw any sign of bear or deer. Not saying this is the case but you never know.


----------



## Trap Star

When you fill another tag and want to celebrate but its a work night and have to clean up for bed.


----------



## retired dundo

"Big Tuna" said:


> Dumped a doe tonight and the turkeys just had to take a peek.
> View attachment 606741


Congrats


----------



## retired dundo

Trap Star said:


> When you fill another tag and want to celebrate but its a work night and have to clean up for bed.
> View attachment 606865


Nice what one for you and one for wife


----------



## Biggbear

pescadero said:


> Nah - whether or not their worth the EFFORT is the question.
> 
> I do this for fun. A good time. I'm not obsessed. I have other hobbies. Deer hunting doesn't define me, it's just a thing I do.
> 
> It's a cost-benefit question. I'm willing to put in a certain amount of effort for a certain amount of results, and that effort is not infinite at zero results.
> 
> I've tried... but at some point, I'm going to quit trying harder and find more useful and enjoyable uses for my energy than banging my head against a brick wall.
> 
> If it's going to take more than ~100 hours a year of scouting and prep, just to hope to see a deer a day - I'll find other things to do.


Well there you have it, sounds like you've made your decision. No sense lamenting your lot in life any more. That horse has been thoroughly beat.

Good luck with whatever new hobby you pick up.


----------



## Trap Star

retired dundo said:


> Nice what one for you and one for wife


Not this time dundo, just me and Rosey Palm.


----------



## November Sunrise

huntnfish2 said:


> You are probably right about taking some does. I see them every day. Have just been waiting on a good buck. Usually take a doe in muzzleloader but guess there is no reason not to take one now. Still seems like the buck to doe ratio is outta whack in my area. Way more does than bucks. Wonder if it has anything to do with lack of food crops like they have in Southern Michigan?


A buck to doe ratio is a pre-season (September) measurement of adult deer, meaning those who are at least 1 year old. Ratios are largely self-regulating, as male and female fawns are born at essentially the same rate.

For the sake of example let's say that every antlered buck in an area is killed by the end of the season and left surviving are 30 antlerless deer - 12 adult does, 9 female fawns, and 9 male fawns.

If they all survive to next September the ratio will be 2.3:1 (21 adult does and 9 adult bucks).

Ratios naturally stay within the rate of several adult does to each antlered buck.


----------



## ratherboutside

Can I have reasonable success hunting public land during firearms season without turning hunting into a love/obsession? Or does it just require a level of effort, dedication, and prioritization above everything else that I'm unwilling to give?[/QUOTE]

I would suggest the following. You have to study and learn deer behavior. You hunt 2 properties. You haven't figured the deer out there. It will take effort to figure the deer out. Once you figure out one property, the next is a little easier and the next is a little easier and so on. Public land deer and all deer for that matter, are highly influenced by hunting pressure. The difference is on private land you can control the pressure. On public you can't. 

Study the hunters around you as much as the deer. The deer will avoid hunters. 

Have more locations. 

When you set up on sign and don't see anything, follow the sign. It may be that the deer go through your location but until dark. 

Mind the wind and your noise. If deer know you are there, they will avoid you. 

Don't be married to a location. On public land things change constantly. 

You will likely have to dedicate yourself to learning deer behavior. Once learned, things are easier. Sometimes the program you are using quits working and you have to come up with new strategies. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eyepod

It is pretty simple, if you are not happy with the deer activity and sightings in your spot, find a new spot. Don't put all your eggs in one basket, have several spots and options available to choose from.


----------



## pescadero

ratherboutside said:


> I would suggest the following. You have to study and learn deer behavior. You hunt 2 properties.


Two this year. 
Two last year (one is the same as this year).
Four the year before that.

So seven different properties in the last 3 years.



ratherboutside said:


> You haven't figured the deer out there. It will take effort to figure the deer out.
> 
> Have more locations.
> 
> Don't be married to a location. On public land things change constantly.


Absolutely the problem is that I haven't been able to figure out deer movement on these properties.

The difficulty for me is - I can either spend more time figuring out the deer on one property, OR I can have more locations. It's a trade off, and one I'm apparently not making well.



ratherboutside said:


> When you set up on sign and don't see anything, follow the sign. It may be that the deer go through your location but until dark.


I suspect that is often the case.

My problem is that usually following the sign just leads me to a property boundary, or impenetrable swamp - and so far setting up as close as possible to that hasn't worked.



ratherboutside said:


> Good luck.


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

If I was you I wouldn't be wasting away time up in Harrison looking for deer when you live in a far better area in terms of number and quality. Find some state land closer to your 23/94 location and you can't help but run into deer. Far more forgiving than the northern woods.


----------



## Shlack

pescadero said:


> My definition of reasonable -
> 
> 1) See 3-5 deer per day on average.
> 2) 1-2 shot opportunities per season... which likely result in getting a deer 50%-66% of years.
> 
> I'm not looking for big bucks - I just want to see some deer while I'm in the woods, and have opportunities to put one in the freezer.


I haven't read this whole thread so forgive me if this has been posted, but are you on the ground or up in a tree? When I am by myself, I am most often on the ground. At my buddies he has stands set up. There is a MASSIVE advantage to being up in a tree. It keeps your scent off the ground and you are out of the normal line of sight for deer. You can also see a whole lot further... just a thought good luck!


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Also what are you doing for scent control? That is the #1 factor in getting close to whitetails.


----------



## FREEPOP




----------



## JohnnyB87

pescadero said:


> It took me 20 years - but not 20 years of hunting.
> 
> From 14 - 24 I hunted with a couple of friends and their fathers - and hunting was a one weekend, completely non-serious (no scouting, just wander the woods that you don't even know), vacation. No one ever shot a deer. That 10 years totaled about 15 days of hunting.
> 
> 25-32: I didn't hunt.
> 
> I shot my first deer at 34.
> 
> So realistically - it took me about 2 years of actually, seriously, hunting to shoot my first deer... but it was a long chronological time.
> 
> 
> 
> A 2 hour drive, once - no big deal... particularly when I'm well rested.
> 
> A 2 hour drive, while I'm hunting all day (long drive means no going in mid-day) - a bit taxing, but I can do it for a day.
> 
> A 2 hour drive, while I'm hunting all day, for several days in a row? When I'm in a sleep deficit from being up at 5am and sitting outdoors all day? I COULD do it - but it would be miserable and dangerous.
> 
> I'd rather run a 5K every day of hunting than drive 2 hours - it would be easier and more enjoyable... I have a particular hatred of commuting. If my choices were drive two hours everyday for the rest of my life, or climb Mt. Everest - I'm going for the mountain.


Gotcha, I understand. Seems like you might not have the time to figure it out on your own, i get that. Inlist the help of a buddy who kills a lot of deer, maybe they would go out there and examine your regimen? Who ever mentioned scent, good thing to take a look at. Also maybe entry and exits?


----------



## pescadero

Ieatshrooms said:


> If I was you I wouldn't be wasting away time up in Harrison looking for deer when you live in a far better area in terms of number and quality. Find some state land closer to your 23/94 location and you can't help but run into deer. Far more forgiving than the northern woods.


I'm definitely considering it, although it's basically all outside my 30 minute drive... some of it is pretty close. The eastern edge of Sharonville/Waterloo/Unadilla are ~35 minutes away.

I've hunted Sharonville a bit in the past, but I largely stopped because:

1) The massive number of people
2) The difficulty of getting public land antlerless permits

I'm not sure if either has gotten better in the last several years.


----------



## pescadero

Shlack said:


> I haven't read this whole thread so forgive me if this has been posted, but are you on the ground or up in a tree?


Always on the ground.

I love the idea of treestands/ladderstands... for other people.

Me using an elevated stand without walls is a 100% lock for a serious injury. Not a question of if, but when. I've been known to fall out of a chair sitting in a ground blind.

I'm clumsy and injury prone... I've managed to scratch my cornea 3 times in the last 5 years just walking in the woods.


----------



## pescadero

JohnnyB87 said:


> Gotcha, I understand. Seems like you might not have the time to figure it out on your own, i get that. Inlist the help of a buddy who kills a lot of deer, maybe they would go out there and examine your regimen?


I'd love to - but that person just doesn't exist.

I've got 4 friends total that hunt.

Two good hunters: 
One lives in Virginia and has never even been to Michigan. 
One lives in West Michigan and I see him for 1-2 hours a year.

Two not so good hunters:- 
One I took hunting for his first time a couple years ago
One hunts one day a year, from the blind her brother preps for her - and when she shoots a deer, her brother tracks/guts/and hauls it out for her.



JohnnyB87 said:


> Who ever mentioned scent, good thing to take a look at. Also maybe entry and exits?


I'm sure my entry/exits are probably horrible.

Scent control (particularly when I'm hauling along my body odor laden teenager) is basically trying to set up far enough away, and downwind of where I'm expecting deer to be.


----------



## PunyTrout

pescadero said:


> I'd love to - but that person just doesn't exist.



maybe FBD or Decoy Slayer will take you under their wing for a day...


----------



## bmoffit

Ummmmm. Mayan archeology... maybe less time reading about that and reading up on books from successful deer hunters. Just a suggestion


----------



## John Hine

pescadero said:


> I'd love to - but that person just doesn't exist.
> 
> I've got 4 friends total that hunt.
> 
> Two good hunters:
> One lives in Virginia and has never even been to Michigan.
> One lives in West Michigan and I see him for 1-2 hours a year.
> 
> Two not so good hunters:-
> One I took hunting for his first time a couple years ago
> One hunts one day a year, from the blind her brother preps for her - and when she shoots a deer, her brother tracks/guts/and hauls it out for her.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure my entry/exits are probably horrible.
> 
> Scent control (particularly when I'm hauling along my body odor laden teenager) is basically trying to set up far enough away, and downwind of where I'm expecting deer to be.


In the amount of time you spent responding to this thread you could’ve scouted40 acres set up two pop-ups and a tree stand!!


----------



## pescadero

bmoffit said:


> Ummmmm. Mayan archeology... maybe less time reading about that and reading up on books from successful deer hunters. Just a suggestion


Well, reading is another of those hobbies I don't have enough time to do nearly as much as I'd like.

I probably only manage to get through about 50 books and 100 journal articles a year.

...and I read Field and Stream every month, plus a few books on deer hunting a year. I've read "Bowhunting Pressured Whitetails" (Eberhart), "Whitetail Hunting Tactics of the Pros" (Underwood), and "Secrets for Hunting Big Bucks" (Bestul) in the last year.

I just largely find that their info is only mildly applicable to my hunting situations.


----------



## pescadero

John Hine said:


> In the amount of time you spent responding to this thread you could’ve scouted40 acres set up two pop-ups and a tree stand!!


I wish my time was that fungible.

I'm stuck at a computer yesterday and today. 
Scouting/hunting isn't an option.


----------



## pescadero

PunyTrout said:


> maybe FBD or Decoy Slayer will take you under their wing for a day...


I think DS and I would be fine. We'd both spend most of the time taking the p*ss... it'd probably sound like Grumpy Old Men.

FBD and I... I'm afraid that we're just too much alike. We'd probably try to kill each other.


----------



## Baybum

Id focus on waterloo and Pinckney. The bigger areas have more room to spread out. I'm sure there's some good pockets that for whatever reason don't get hit hard and have deer. I wouldn't bother with Sharonville. My experiences with smaller areas in the SE would be those are cleaned out pretty good and very crowded. You also have island lake and Brighton which are a bit bigger then Sharonville at least, probably worth a look but they're also closer to population centers.

There's over 1000 public antlerless left for Livingston County as of right now. 420 public left in Jackson County. I correctly assumed, like lapeer and Oakland that I hunt the most, that public antlerless in those counties basically doesn't run out.....maybe sometime in December but if you want one you can get it.

You're also still stuck on 3-5 deer a sit. Theres plenty of private land hunters in zone 3 that don't get that believe it or not. If I see 3 to 5 deer in a day, good chance by the next day at the latest one of them is going for a truck ride. Michigan public land hunters are good at turning sightings into freezer meat.
















Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## timbrhuntr

I’m in new section. Good luck out there beauty afternoon. Blue jays going crazy.


----------



## John Hine

timbrhuntr said:


> View attachment 607503
> I’m in new section. Good luck out there beauty afternoon. Blue jays going crazy.


Best post of this thread!!


----------

